# Whirlpool Cabrio Washer WTW7340XW0 Sounds Like a Jet during Spin



## jfrotten

Sounds like a bad bearing in the transmission...


----------



## cleveman

Sometimes one of my thongs will get caught in there and it will foul everything up.


----------



## TinaV

Bearing in the transmision - so what would need to be done? Can we repack/replace the bearing? Or does that mean the whole transmission?

Ugh...


----------



## hardwareman

you have a tub bearing going out, the only fix is to replace the tub because Whirlpool will not make available a kit to replace just the bearing. this repair will run you in the $400 RANGE


----------



## TinaV

Thanks, not what I wanted to hear since we are in the midst of a major remodel.

repiped with pex
new windows
paint
stucco
roof 
kitchen/appliances
list goes on and on...

ugh... Now I guess I get to go shopping for a new clothes washer.

Thanks again, I love this forum!


----------



## Larryh86GT

We had this washer and the same thing happened. I researched it, found out what it would cost to repair, then I put it to the curb and purchased a low tech washer which works just as well without the racket. The Cabrio gas dryer still works well. :thumbsup:


----------



## hardwareman

Larryh86GT said:


> We had this washer and the same thing happened.


yeah, not really to uncommon


----------



## TinaV

Thanks for the info. I just called an appliance repair guy and he said I would be throwing good money after bad to repair this washer. He said Whirlpool is good if it has a "mechanical timer" and a "direct drive". Well what model top loader would that be? Does anyone know?

Since the hubby and children would like clean clothes (I have enough to keep me going for awhile  and I could use the break from the laundry...) I need to figure this out soon. 

Yes my dryer is working great still too!!!

Thanks for any input on what you feel is a good washer out there. I thought I had a good one .


----------



## TinaV

Well, you guys will love this...

I "chatted" with Whirlpool to see if there was anything they could do, no they just reminded be the warranty was one year. Knew that info thank you very much but they said I could call their "Repair Plus One" warranty which would cover the current repair plus one year warranty. Wow I thought let's give them a call that would be good if it wasn't too much.

Ha ha ha, the lady said she couldn't send anyone out under the reason for the jet engine noise. Said it had to be something specific, like not cycling, etc. Still couldn't give me a price if it was something else. Then she said to just use it until it dies and then call her for the repair...and warranty and oh still can't give me a price.

Seriously???!!!!


----------



## Larryh86GT

They get a lot of calls about this particular problem with this model. :whistling2:


----------



## Dave Sal

TinaV said:


> Thanks for the info. I just called an appliance repair guy and he said I would be throwing good money after bad to repair this washer. He said Whirlpool is good if it has a "mechanical timer" and a "direct drive". Well what model top loader would that be? Does anyone know?
> 
> Since the hubby and children would like clean clothes (I have enough to keep me going for awhile  and I could use the break from the laundry...) I need to figure this out soon.
> 
> Yes my dryer is working great still too!!!
> 
> Thanks for any input on what you feel is a good washer out there. I thought I had a good one .


My wife finally got sick of our Kenmore Elite front load washer. It was expensive and looks kind of cool but it barely uses any water and as a result, the clothes didn't come out as clean as they should. She put up with it for 7 years and decided to buy a new washer this past Saturday. Lowes delivered it on Sunday so we've had it for 3 days now. Obviously I can't comment on reliability or anything like that but so far she loves it, the clothes come out clean and the laundry tub fills almost all the way to the top when it drains. Towels smell good again. This is a GE model with a rotary electromechanical timer. No lights, no beeping, just basic clothes washing and old school features. If it lasts at least five years I'll be a happy camper too. :yes:

http://products.geappliances.com/ApplProducts/Dispatcher?REQUEST=SpecPage&Sku=GLWN2800DWS


----------



## cporre

Search for "cabrio bearing kit". Inexpensive, and there is a how-to vid on YouTube. 
Cheers.


----------



## rjniles

cporre said:


> Search for "cabrio bearing kit". Inexpensive, and there is a how-to vid on YouTube.
> Cheers.


You think they are still tolerating the jet engine noise for the last 3 years?


----------



## cporre

rjniles said:


> You think they are still tolerating the jet engine noise for the last 3 years?


Gee, I hope not. But perhaps others who are newly experiencing the same issue might find the comment helpful. My cabrio began roaring 2 days ago so...


----------



## BayouRunner

cporre said:


> Search for "cabrio bearing kit". Inexpensive, and there is a how-to vid on YouTube.
> Cheers.


This is correct. You can change out the bearing and seal. You do not have to replace the tub. There is a tool that makes the job a lot easier, I'm guessing about $70 for the bearing kit. I forget how much the tool is, you don't have to have it but it will be much easier if you do buy it.


----------



## DanS26

BayouRunner said:


> This is correct. You can change out the bearing and seal. You do not have to replace the tub. There is a tool that makes the job a lot easier, I'm guessing about $70 for the bearing kit. I forget how much the tool is, you don't have to have it but it will be much easier if you do buy it.


A sledge hammer and a properly sized piece of galvanized pipe will do the trick. If the bearing won't budge.......use a bigger sledge hammer.


----------

